# Quickly add a border to exported jpeg



## Hiace_Drifter (Aug 8, 2016)

My workflow is very simple for 99% of my images .... weekly upload of my photos, click auto, camera calibration>fuji b&w. Export jpeg with medium sharpening. That's it.

Occasionally I'll spend a few hours working on something for a large print, but usually I'm sharing photos of the family with relatives.

Anyway .... I'd love to easily add a thin black stroke border to my jpegs to they pop out from the screen on emails etc.  The only way I can see is the print module, which seems a bit longwinded ... especially when exporting a few photos as separate jpegs. Am I missing a trick here?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 8, 2016)

You can do this with the LRMogrify plugin.


----------



## Hiace_Drifter (Aug 9, 2016)

Fab, thank you. I do think adding a simple stroke border should be an option in the export menu.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 9, 2016)

I want to defend the Print module!
If you set up one print with the stroke border and save it as a template, you can select a 100 images and 'Print to JPG' with a couple of clicks.
1. Select multiple images in grid,
2. Go to Print module,
3. Select the saved template
4. Click on [Print to File]
5. Select a folder to save the multiple images, with the stroke border.
Done!
The work is all done in designing the template one time, and using repeatedly when necessary.

I do admit to using Photoshop to add a stroke border to images- I export JPGs and in the Post Processing panel set Photoshop to open and use an Action to add a stroke and save. Some would use a Photoshop Droplet for this, (but I have never been able to get droplets to work.)

Screen-clip: Multiple images with red stroke border by "Print to File"


----------



## Hiace_Drifter (Aug 9, 2016)

Cheers ... is there a way to fill the "paper" with the image and border, i.e. to not have the white around the edges?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 9, 2016)

Select a borderless print layout.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 9, 2016)

Borderless is the answer, but sometimes it seems difficult to achieve the borderless result. (for me anyway!) 
Try adjusting the Layout sliders. If you have a printer installed with the borderless option, select that printer in the [Page Setup] for the option, even though you know you will be printing "to a file..." (In my Windows system the {Microsoft XPS Document Printer} allowed 'borderless' as did my Epson printer driver.) 

Margins all =0,  Cell Size dimensions at maximum.


----------



## Munene (Aug 10, 2016)

I have used LR/Mogrify since version LR3.  It is a blessing.  I still think Adobe could add that to the export pretty easily, but they don't seem to give it much priority.  I worry about Mogrify because it has not been worked on since LR2 and I keep expecting it not to work on the next version.  Also, you have to install "ImageMagik"  which I don;t quite understand what it is and it originally all took me a while to have Mogrify work in LR.  However, it is now essential to all my exporting, and easy to use!  I actually even gave the guy some $$!!!!


----------



## Hiace_Drifter (Aug 12, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> I want to defend the Print module!
> If you set up one print with the stroke border and save it as a template, you can select a 100 images and 'Print to JPG' with a couple of clicks.
> 1. Select multiple images in grid,
> 2. Go to Print module,
> ...





JohanElzenga said:


> Select a borderless print layout.





I-See-Light said:


> Borderless is the answer, but sometimes it seems difficult to achieve the borderless result. (for me anyway!)
> Try adjusting the Layout sliders. If you have a printer installed with the borderless option, select that printer in the [Page Setup] for the option, even though you know you will be printing "to a file..." (In my Windows system the {Microsoft XPS Document Printer} allowed 'borderless' as did my Epson printer driver.)
> 
> Margins all =0,  Cell Size dimensions at maximum.



I'll give it a go ... have never had a printer ....


----------

